# japanese maple



## scoutman (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a japanese maple in my yard i want to cut down. Can I use it in my smoker. And how long does it need to set before I can use it.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 8, 2010)

The Japanese Maple will make great smoking wood. After cutting let it dry for 6-9 months and fire it up.


----------



## eman (Dec 8, 2010)

Don't know anything about japanese maple.

 But for drying any wood.

 Stack off the ground and in a sunny location .

 When the ends of the logs or splits start to crack and split then the wood is dry enough to use.


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 8, 2010)

Why are you cutting it down? Japanese maple are pretty expensive @ $300.00 for a 3 ft tree. Thats some expensive smoking wood?


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 8, 2010)

I think that I would be talking to the local Nursery owner before I go cutting anything like that down.


----------



## ak1 (Dec 8, 2010)

What mballi said.

Talk to a local nursery, they just may be willing to pay you to remove the tree. There is no way I would chop down a Japanese maple for burnin' wood, unless the tree was dying.

If all you're doing is a bit of pruning, then by all means use the wood for smoking, it is maple.


----------



## scoutman (Dec 8, 2010)

The tree is pretty but it's just in a bad spot. It is about 25 or 30 ft tall. Could a tree that size be moved.


----------



## tom37 (Dec 8, 2010)

30 feet is on the large size but if someone really wants it, it could be moved for the right price I would think.

Right across the street from one of the yards I mow, the guy is offered more and more money each year for his walnut tree. Last I heard he was up to around 1600 bucks, they cut it, haul it, and clean up the yard.


----------



## ak1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Not a problem with it being moved. There is equipment that can take it out.

You'll need to get in touch with local tree services, landscapers, nurseries... to see what your options are.

Myself, I'd only chop it down as a last resort.
 


scoutman said:


> The tree is pretty but it's just in a bad spot. It is about 25 or 30 ft tall. Could a tree that size be moved.


----------



## smokeamotive (Dec 9, 2010)

Doe's it look like this, only bigger?


----------



## princess (Dec 9, 2010)

I have one pretty Japanese Maple that I coddle and baby. It's currently lit with Christmas lights. :)  I protected it from wind, trim it every year... I get the most amazing compliments on it, especially in the fall.  It was a slender little thing when I bought my house. As far north as I am, they are hard to keep happy.

If something ever happened to it, I'd pay good money to replace it.
 


AK1 said:


> Not a problem with it being moved. There is equipment that can take it out.
> 
> You'll need to get in touch with local tree services, landscapers, nurseries... to see what your options are.
> 
> ...


----------



## retread (Dec 9, 2010)

AK1 said:


> Not a problem with it being moved. There is equipment that can take it out.
> 
> You'll need to get in touch with local tree services, landscapers, nurseries... to see what your options are.
> 
> ...




 Don't forget to try golf courses, too.  They have been know to use live trees to either replace dead/dying/lightening struck trees or to add new trees to the course.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes, sell that thing, they have equipment that can move it pretty easily. But, I have never seen a japanese maple that was that tall. I would guess it is a hybrid. I moved one that was 50 years old, about 10" trunk and was only 6' tall, you should have seen the root wad. The tree sold for $2000, that was 15 years ago. You could buy a few cords of regular maple for that!


----------



## ak1 (Dec 9, 2010)

It's probably the species. They can grow to 30' tall. My brother has one in his backyard that's 20' or more tall


----------



## scoutman (Dec 10, 2010)

Smokeamotive no it doesn't look like that. Is that a jananese maple. I must of been told wrong. I know nothing about trees. I need to take a couple of leaves to someone to c what it is. It is a maple of some kind. If it's not a japanese maple it wouldn't be a shame to cut it down would it.


----------



## ak1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Do a google search for Japanese Maple. You'll find that there are many variations in leaf shape & colour.

Or, post a picture here, and we'll let you know.


----------



## smokinclt (Mar 22, 2013)

Had to cut one of these down (couldn't move it without digging up concrete and moving the subfloor) and guess I will be using the wood to cook with. I wasn't sure I could but now I know. Thanks to the search bar!

We loved the tree and it was very beautiful. It was a sad day when I had to cut it down. But we have another out front so its all ok. Now we can plant one where it can grow and not have Duke get all prune happy to save the power lines. 

Doug


----------

